# سؤال لمهندسي ناقلات البترول والغاز............؟



## kareemadel (5 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحتم عاوز اعرف الفرق بين الناقله اللي تكون التنكات بتعتها على شكل كروي واللي بتكون على شكل متوازي مستطيلات Tanker Ship يعني في منها اللي بينقل بترول وغاز وفي اللي بينقل مكثفات......؟


----------



## gadoo20042004 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

كريم اخبارك
ناقلات الغاز تحمل غاز ذو ضغط عالى ولازم تكون على شكل كروى لان التصميم ده بيحافظ على ان ضغط الغاز بيكون متساوى على الشكل الكروى فى كل نقطة بالتالى لا يحث انفجار
اما التنكرز البترول زيه زى اى سائل لا يمثل خطورة من ناحية الضغط و لكن مشكلته هى الابخرة المتصاعده (غاز) و هى اللى بتمثل خطورة و اذا لم يحث لهاrelease ممكن تنفجر 
اما المكثفا فاول مرة اسمع عنها

شكرا ارجو ان تكون المعلومة وصلت


----------



## kareemadel (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشامهندس على الافاده


----------



## X_MIX_X (5 ديسمبر 2007)

زي ما بشمهندس جادو وضح حبيت بس ااكد ان في فعلا 3 انواع يابشمهندس كريم وهما

LNG Lequified natural gas - الغاز الطبيعي المسال
LPG - lequifeied Petroleum gas - البترول المسال
CNG - compressed natural gas
وهذا هو النوع الثالث اذا كنت تقصده وتعني الغاز الطبيعي المضغوط
وهو نوع جديد من الناقلات لم يتم تنفيذها فعليا اعتقد بدؤا يصنع واحدة من هذا النوع
السنة اللي فاتت 2006
وهذا النوع مثل الاول تماما ولكن يكون مضغوط اكتر وبالتالي زيادة الخطورة و Risk كبير جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله كل خير*

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## albahri (6 يناير 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذة الافادة


----------

